# Skid steer sweeper



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I purchased a new Bob Cat sweeper last week. We always have a lot of sweeping to do on every job and brooms were getting old. 

The unit was drop off by our dealer and we started to use it as soon as it came of the trailer. 

The skid steer we used does not have a enclosed cab, the dust was amazing. The whole block was a big dust cloud, my operator was covered in dust so much so that I had to give him a painters respirator so he could breath. We own an another skid steer with enclosed cab and ac but that one was not on the job at the time. 

Bob Cats only water unit available is one that mounts to the skid steer. This will not work for us because we don't always use the same skid steer on every job. I also can see this getting damaged over time.

What I can't find is an after market spray unit that we can mount to the sweeper and a 12v water pump or gravity feed. We can probably build one from parts but was wondering if any of you guys have seen an after market unit that we could buy and mount to our sweeper. any suggestions?


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

I have never seen an after market spray bar but I think your idea of making one would be fairly simple jand the least costly option.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

A little fabrication will go a long way. You have not said which sweeper this is. Is it a simple sweeper, or is it one of the bucket sweepers? We run a few bucket sweepers and I hate the damn thing. Im not sure how you will mount a water tank on it and not cause issues when you dump.

We team up our skid steer sweepers with a water truck usually, and that seems to do a decent job.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Northern tool has some sprayers and you might be able to rig one up to work for you.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_lawn-garden+sprayers+broadcast-spot-sprayers

I like the look of this one, you would have to make a mount and probably set up some sort of boom and nozzle system to spray, but everything else is there, pump switch, hose....

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200578563_200578563

Farmtek.com is another source

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...rchDefaultPerPage=50&searchQuery=tank+sprayer


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I think my plan is build something, the tank should be mounted on the sweeper. The sweeper is just an angle roller broom with a dust cover. Going tomorrow to pick it up at the job site and bring it back to shop and build something. I will post a photo when done.

Need to build a platform on the unit to hold tank.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Tractor supply has a few small boom sprayers!, like for on an atv..


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have seen many modifications to brooms over the years. One of the better I have seen was a piece of ADS drainage pipe used to make more of a broom housing. This was mounted on the front of the broom and more or less funneled the dust right back towards the ground. Team something like that up with a sprayer, you should be in good shape. 

Bucket collection sweeper struck again today. A new to us "operator" happened to gather up about a 3x5 patch of asphalt on a city patch that is less than 4 months old. That and he hit a water valve box and toasted that too. One of these days the office will listen and hire me some decent help


----------

